# Gwbasic Compiler program, wnating to learn C++



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Hay folks, I decideled that I am go to have to learn C++ programming to learn how to create those animated gif and jif caritors I want to create. 

I have a few books on C++ that tell me to get a Copy of GWbasic to start my learning. I have no idea where to get this program. The closes thing I ever came to in programming was RPG back in the days of Keypunch cards.

I have a Blune C++ compiler that might still run. Anyone know where to get the GWBasic or am I going in the wrong direction????
God Bless
Direct Current


----------



## hoffman (Jul 8, 2005)

*Hope this helps.*

I found this address when I did a google search for GWBasic software. I have never used it so I hope it is what you were looking for.

http://www.geocities.com/KindlyRat/GWBASIC.html

Good Luck!!


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Hoffman, I have seen that address before some where, I think in one of the books I read and having thought about it until you broght it up, thanks again, I'll give it a try. Got find a winZip program to, These html downloads seem to require UNzipping to get the info. I hope I am on the right track!


----------

